# The show off your ride thread



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2008)

Cannondale F5 - I only have 2 hours on this guy.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

A (not great) pic of my ride (which is temporarily a SS :lol, 2005 Specialized Hardrock Sport from before the clipless pedals were added:





In the works are a new rear dereailleur (after trashing mine on Labor Day ) and a bashguard.   I'll also be taking off the trailer attachment on the back (for pulling the kids' bike trailer) and fixing up my *really* old 3 speed bike to use on rail trails instead of the Hardrock.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> In the works are a new rear dereailleur (after trashing mine on Labor Day ) and a bashguard.   I'll also be taking off the trailer attachment on the back (for pulling the kids' bike trailer) and fixing up my *really* old 3 speed bike to use on rail trails instead of the Hardrock.



Are you sure your bike accept a Bash Guard? We were considering that same bike for Randi last year before she found the Marin and I remember that the chain rings on the Hardrock (the one we looked at anyway) were rivited to the crank arm and it could not take a bash guard. We ended up having the same issue with Randi's Marin. I had to upgrade her crank and bottom bracket to one that could take a bash guard.

edit: I just checked out the 2007 & 2008 Hardrock specs, both came with cranks that have removable chain rings. You should be all set


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2008)

:idea: Seeing how Brain is putting a bash guard on your bike and also is replacing your rear der., was he smart enough to order a medium cage der instead of a long cage? 

That way you would have better shifting, more clearance and less der. to get snagged on a branch......not like that could happen or anything


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Cannondale F5 - I only have 2 hours on this guy.



Gotta lose that reflector, brotha!


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> :idea: Seeing how Brain is putting a bash guard on your bike and also is replacing your rear der., was he smart enough to order a medium cage der instead of a long cage?
> 
> That way you would have better shifting, more clearance and less der. to get snagged on a branch......not like that could happen or anything


It figures...he ordered long cage.    Will it make a big difference other than snagging branches?  It's an upgrade from what I had, I know that much.  He ordered a 2007 SRAM X.7.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gotta lose that reflector, brotha!



at least i have the front ones off.  ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> It figures...he ordered long cage.    Will it make a big difference other than snagging branches?  It's an upgrade from what I had, I know that much.  He ordered a 2007 SRAM X.7.



It also makes for better / quicker shifting. When my der dies I will replace it with a medium cage SRAM X7 or X9


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like you were right, Tim.  Brian just checked now (didn't check before ordering ) and my crankset will not allow the bashguard.  So either we have to upgrade that, like you did with Randi's bike... or I have to give up the idea. :-x


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Looks like you were right, Tim.  Brian just checked now (didn't check before ordering ) and my crankset will not allow the bashguard.  So either we have to upgrade that, like you did with Randi's bike... or I have to give up the idea. :-x



new cranks are not cheap! and you might also need a new BB. I would not upgrade until you trash the big ring on your existing crank and need to replace it. 

Maybe Greg will take that Bash Guard off your hands, he has been talking about picking one up.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Brian was thinking Greg would want to take it off our hands, too.


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian was thinking Greg would want to take it off our hands, too.



Brian doesn't want it for his bike? Maybe. What did you pay for it? I actually needed the big ring today so I'm still torn.

Sorry for the hijack. I knew what the topic was *supposed *to be.. :roll: :razz:


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian doesn't want it for his bike? Maybe. What did you pay for it? I actually needed the big ring today so I'm still torn.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack. I knew what the topic was *supposed *to be.. :roll: :razz:


Brian bought one for his bike, too.  $26.98 each.

Sorry for continuing the hijack...


----------



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

The only good thing an outer ring is for is a bash guard!  Grind off the teeth (or not) and hammer on!  Looks better if you do grind them off, though.

So, besides one SSer, any others sample the koolaid yet?


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2008)

Bite me, Brian!!!  :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Are you sure your bike accept a Bash Guard? We were considering that same bike for Randi last year before she found the Marin and I remember that the chain rings on the Hardrock (the one we looked at anyway) were rivited to the crank arm and it could not take a bash guard. We ended up having the same issue with Randi's Marin. I had to upgrade her crank and bottom bracket to one that could take a bash guard.
> 
> edit: I just checked out the 2007 & 2008 Hardrock specs, both came with cranks that have removable chain rings. You should be all set





MR. evil said:


> :idea: Seeing how Brain is putting a bash guard on your bike and also is replacing your rear der., was he smart enough to order a medium cage der instead of a long cage?
> 
> That way you would have better shifting, more clearance and less der. to get snagged on a branch......not like that could happen or anything



I didn't have a chance to look at her bike before ordering, so I took a chance and ordered it anyway, figuring that someone around these parts would buy it from me if I couldn't use it.

I couldn't find a medium cage der at a good price, so I ordered the long cage anyway.  It'll still work just fine.  She just needs to stop running into sticks.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 9, 2008)

I run a Shimano SS Super Short Cage Road Derailleur on my Mountain Bike.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 9, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> I run a Shimano SS Super Short Cage Road Derailleur on my Mountain Bike.



You must be running a 1x9 set up.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, Sev, are ya fixed up yet?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Hey, Sev, are ya fixed up yet?



Parts haven't arrived yet, and UPS is showing any updates since the package hit Hartford around noon time yesterday...


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Parts haven't arrived yet, and UPS is showing any updates since the package hit Hartford around noon time yesterday...


They were sitting on the front porch when I got back from the grocery store.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

severine said:


> They were sitting on the front porch when I got back from the grocery store.



Sweet!  Too bad I can't put your bike back together until after my ride tomorrow, since you want to learn how and you won't be home tonight.


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Too bad I can't put your bike back together until after my ride tomorrow, since you want to learn how and you won't be home tonight.


I'd sacrifice the lesson just to have it fixed at this point.  I've been waiting long enough!  (And it wasn't your fault, either!)


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You must be running a 1x9 set up.



Nope, 2X5. I dropped some of the extra gears I didn't need in the rear and used single speed spacers to space it out right. It gives it a nice chainline, it's light (not that i really care about weight), and it is simple.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Hey, Sev, are ya fixed up yet?



All fixed, the operation went off without any unexpected surprises. 

The patient received a new hanger, derailleur, chain, and shifter cable.  The proper adjustments were preformed and a short test ride consisting of a few laps around the yard was successful.  She is now resting comfortably in the garage awaiting the next ride.


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

You make it sound like you performed surgery to me and tossed me in the garage after.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

severine said:


> You make it sound like you performed surgery to me and tossed me in the garage after.



Well, I had to make room for the bike in the house.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

While you were fixin', I was ridin'.
No pics, it was a cool night for a ride, so we kept moving and made some good time.
Love a crisp ride in the fall!!!

Brian, you're a sweetie!  Sev, I'd tell you to treat your baby well, but I'd think she likes it rough!


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Sev, I'd tell you to treat your baby well, but I'd think she likes it rough!


Don't we all?


----------



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

*Shiny new bash guard on a dirty bike*


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2008)

Greg said:


>



Looking good. Now you just ned to replace your 32T middle ring with a 34T or 36T ring. I have a 36T ring that won't work on my bike becuase it gets too close to the swing arm. If you want it you can have it. You also should lower the front Der.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2008)

My ride  :


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2008)

Andy - Why is it that oftentimes when you post a photo, you have the same sort of thing on your computer in the background? 

Greg - Looks good!  Wish it had worked out for my bike, but at least it found a good home.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 13, 2008)

*My Stable*

In the picture with the three bikes, from left to right:

Scott Quiring's Qball, SS 29er
2007 Iron Horse MKIII
Fetish Fixation, SS 69er and fixed gear

The second picture is my Bianchi Classica, rebuilt into a Fixie/SS commuter


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Gremf (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Fixie!  You must be one of the up and coming Rockaway Park _Hipsters_ that wear the suits and helmets and cruise into the City on their fashionable and highly sought after three wheel fixies!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Nice Fixie!  You must be one of the up and coming Rockaway Park _Hipsters_ that wear the suits and helmets and cruise into the City on their fashionable and highly sought after three wheel fixies!



Anything I can do to reduce my carbon footprint...


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


>



If you bought and rode an actual mountain bike, you might sleep better... :razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> If you bought and rode an actual mountain bike, you might sleep better... :razz:



I have one and I do, wiseass.  My playground.  :beer: Tons of trails and interesting features.  Plus I can ride down to the Ocean and hop in if I'm hot (Or rode through a patch of poison ivy as I once did.)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


>



:lol: I was tempted to do the same here. I had one of these when I was a kid:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are my real bikes, both antiques:

Specialized Stumpjumper, got some riding in this spring, but the ACL surgery put an end to mtn biking for a bit. Flat pedals are just for tooling around with the kid on the trail-a-bike. Hope to replace it next summer:







My Cannondale, almost as old as the Stumpjumper. Built this one my self and later modified it with flat bars when I was using it as a commuter bike. I smoked everyone on my way in.  I should get drop bars back on it and start riding again, but I don't get too excited about road riding.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol: I was tempted to do the same here. I had one of these when I was a kid:



That's flippin hot!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> That's flippin hot!



Never seen a green machine before? Mine didn't have the rubber front wheel, just hard plastic like a big wheel.


----------

